# elpaso



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

I registed a vehiclo online for a permit to enter Mexico. I made an error with the registration. I entered information on my 1994 Toyota truck, instead of the car I always take 2004 Toyota truck. The issuing authority in Mexico emailed me that I must get to the border by the 8th of October to cancel the permit. Otherwise, I have to bring the truck to the border to get it cancelled.
I have told the fellow, Gerd, that because of a pending isssue I will be unable to get to the border by the 8th. 
Has anyone else had expierence with this issue before? Thank you.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not quite clear. 

Do you have 2 Toyota trucks, one a 1994 and the other a 2004? And you registered the wrong one for an "importada temporal"?

And who is Gerd? Is he an official with Banjercito?


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

elpaso said:


> I registed a vehiclo online for a permit to enter Mexico. I made an error with the registration. I entered information on my 1994 Toyota truck, instead of the car I always take 2004 Toyota truck. The issuing authority in Mexico emailed me that I must get to the border by the 8th of October to cancel the permit. Otherwise, I have to bring the truck to the border to get it cancelled.
> I have told the fellow, Gerd, that because of a pending isssue I will be unable to get to the border by the 8th.
> Has anyone else had expierence with this issue before? Thank you.


Are you in Mexico or the US?


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

circle110 said:


> I'm not quite clear.
> 
> Do you have 2 Toyota trucks, one a 1994 and the other a 2004? And you registered the wrong one for an "importada temporal"?
> 
> And who is Gerd? Is he an official with Banjercito?


I have a 2004 Toyota RAV4 and a 1994 Toyota truck.
The truck was registered instead of the RAV4. 
Gerd is with Banjercito in Mexico City.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

kazslo said:


> Are you in Mexico or the US?


I am in the US.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

elpaso said:


> I am in the US.


If you are not in MX, why not just register the proper vehicle, as well?

The rules don't say that you have to bring a registered vehicle into the country, just that you can't do it without registering.

It surely will be easier to pay for the second registration than to spend the time getting to the border and dealing with bureaucrats to correct the error, if it even can be corrected.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

We have considered that option. Thank you for relying.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can only get an 'importada temporal' for one vehicle.
If you don't get to the border on time, as instructed, you will be 'screwed'. So, it seems that you should follow the instructions, or not be able to take the other vehicle into Mexico.
If you really can't make the date, you'll have to take the truck to the border and have them give you a recept for the sticker, chacking the truck's VIN, and that it is 'leaving Mexico'. With that receipt, which you should keep forever, you will get your deposit refunded and be able to go back, get the RAV4 and take it to Mexico with a new sticker and deposit.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can only get an 'importada temporal' for one vehicle.
> If you don't get to the border on time, as instructed, you will be 'screwed'. So, it seems that you should follow the instructions, or not be able to take the other vehicle into Mexico.
> If you really can't make the date, you'll have to take the truck to the border and have them give you a recept for the sticker, chacking the truck's VIN, and that it is 'leaving Mexico'. With that receipt, which you should keep forever, you will get your deposit refunded and be able to go back, get the RAV4 and take it to Mexico with a new sticker and deposit.


 I agree with RV. You will probably need to bring in the ´94, have it taken off the books as leaving Mexico and then bring in the ´04 as a new vehicle. 
I understand how you could have made this error but it is your error and there is nothing you really can do at this point. I think the point about arriving by the 8th is wishful thinking and doubt even then it will you any good.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

If you are near Dallas, Houston, or Denver - take the truck and all its paperwork to the Mexican consulate on the dates listed on this page: 

Vehculos - Importación Temporal de Vehículos

There will be aduana agents there to cancel permits for people who brought their vehicles back to the US and never got the permit cancelled, so I'd bet they could help you out as well right then.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just wondering, if this happened online, can it be fixed online?

Maybe not, but the web does go both ways. I would at least try it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, money spent is seldom ever refunded; especially by the government. "The system" is just going to assume that the permitted vehicle is in Mexico. It is up to the owner to take it to Banjercito to get it 'removed' from the system. There don't seem to be options, othe than the slim chance that a consulate could do it AND issue the all important Banjercito receipt. Without that, the owner can't take another vehicle into Mexico; ever.
Of course, there is the possibility that someone will tell the OP what he wants to hear, but they he'll probably arrive at the border and enter into a 'catch 22' scenario with no exit. No skin off anyone but him.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

edgeee thank you for your email. I thought that was a possibility but the man in Mexico City will not offer to correct this situation since I already have the permit in hand. This should be a easy fix but he insist that it be done at the border. Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is exactly as I expected and quite usual. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the border is where you do have to straighten it out. If the OP is actually in El Paso, as his screen name suggests, then it shouldn't be too much of an inconvenience. It is a major crossing and might have a Banjercito open at a convenient hour, or hours.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Bummer. Sounds like you will need to spend some time in Texas, compounded with visits across the border. Make sure you take the right truck when you go.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, money spent is seldom ever refunded; especially by the government. "The system" is just going to assume that the permitted vehicle is in Mexico. It is up to the owner to take it to Banjercito to get it 'removed' from the system. There don't seem to be options, othe than the slim chance that a consulate could do it AND issue the all important Banjercito receipt. Without that, the owner can't take another vehicle into Mexico; ever.
> Of course, there is the possibility that someone will tell the OP what he wants to hear, but they he'll probably arrive at the border and enter into a 'catch 22' scenario with no exit. No skin off anyone but him.


Thanks RVGRINGO. That is exactly what I am going to do. I will return the permit to Banjercito and purchase a permit for the car. All in all, doing the permit online is more convenient than getting the permit at the border.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

edgeee said:


> Bummer. Sounds like you will need to spend some time in Texas, compounded with visits across the border. Make sure you take the right truck when you go.


Thanks edgeee. I better take the car not the truck. Just a stupid mistake.


----------

